# dakota 10



## jepik (Jan 26, 2005)

anybody have one?...just bought one...rookie on any gps...dakota 10 seems very user friendly...where can I learn the first steps in geocaching in my areas zip code? any help would be appri.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Just google geocaching and lots of information....


----------

